# WW2 Training Manuals from Class of 1940-1941



## ob'98 (Aug 2, 2008)

I have 5 manuals for $25.00 delivered in the USA using book rate mail. They are all dated 1940 or earlier and were the school books of Sgt. Leon Smith, Class 8A-12 (1940-1941, Chanute Field). They all suffer from poor storage with dogeared corners, bends, tears etc. with rodent and insect damage. (See the photos, they aren't as bad as it sounds!). The manuals are: Air Corps Fundamentals, Part 1, dated April 1, 1940 (worse of the 5 books); Aircraft Instruments, dated October 1, 1939; Airplane Propellers, dated August 1, 1939; Aircraft Hydraulic Systems, dated Feb. 5, 1940 and Airplane Inspection Guide, dated November 20, 1940. Thanks.

*NOW $20.00!*


----------



## ob'98 (Aug 5, 2008)

Now $20.00. Terms the same. Thanks.


----------



## ob'98 (Aug 11, 2008)

*Now only $15.00 delivered! * That is only *$3.00 * per book to your door! Thanks.


----------



## ob'98 (Aug 13, 2008)

*Sold*, pending funds. Thanks.


----------

